# Major win brag!



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

:beauty:








Buoy before going into the ring to win a 3 pt Major yesterday.


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

congrats! That's awsome. He looks great.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Fantastic. I love the way his topknot is framing his stunning face.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Jean. He is a handsome little dude!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Jean,

Lovely job on his topknot! and HUGE congratulations on the MAJOR!!!!!!!

Owner Handlers ROCK! (ok I'm not cool - insert cool word where needed!)

:dancing2:


----------

